# 48 Issues of Vintage "Fur-Fish-Game" Magazines - All for $25!



## willow_girl

Up for grabs are 48 vintage issues of Fur-Fish-Game Harding's Magazine. These are mostly from the 1970s, with a fewer newest editions ... I believe the newest dates from 1991. GREAT vintage cover art! Also neat advertising art inside, including full-page color ads for various kinds of guns, boat motors, etc. The magazines are in nice condition, not all torn up.

Each magazine is about 80 pages of outdoors-related articles ... LOTS of good reading! Some sample titles: "Beaver Pond Trapping," "Jigging for Walleye," "Hunting Hares Without a Dog," "Wilderness Shelters," "Keep Warm Below Zero," "Duping Foxes," "Cooking Your Catch," etc.

You get the whole box for $25, plus shipping (you can calculate 16 lbs. from zip code 15057. Because these are periodicals, I can't send them media mail, but I'll use the USPS shipping option of your choice. (They should all fit in a large Priority flat rate box, or it may be cheaper to just send them Priority if you happen to live nearby.) Payment by cash, check, money order or Paypal, and I ship within 24 hours of receiving payment! If you have any questions, feel free to ask, and as always, thanks for looking at my ad. 

Here's what the covers look like ... remember, you get 48 magazines!


----------



## birdiegirl

Are these still available? I would like them if so.


----------



## willow_girl

Yes, you are the first to reply! I'll PM you with payment information.

Sale pending!


----------



## doingitmyself

If this deal falls through let me know, i enjoy going through the older mags. i read as a kid. 70-80's


----------



## oth47

I remember some of those covers!! Greatest outdoor magazine ever,in my opinion.


----------



## willow_girl

These have been sold now ... 
Thank you to everyone who was interested.


----------

